# AHHHH



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think i have developed an allergey to Peanut's shampoo. I wash him once a week and have been using the same shampoo almost a year and right now i just gave him a bath and i have a rash on my arms where his soap touched me. dang it!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

ok weird thing about allergies is you can be fine with something all your life.
and then bam.
It irritates you.
So funny story. I love peanut butter. I have eaten it by the spoonful all my life.
Never once had an issue with peanuts before.
So when I was a Sophmore in high school I suddenly had these bumps all over me.
My school nurse sent me home with chicken pox. My mom having had 4 kids and being a nurse herself knew it wasn't chicken pox. I ended up in the er because it got so bad,
well long story short after fifteen years I developed an allergy to peanuts. So believe it or not your, not abnormal. lmao.
I'm a freak too.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you sure it was that Shampoo or did Peanut get into something that caused you to have a rash where the soap had touched him and then touched you


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no it was only the shampoo. it started when i washed him...went away thru tonight. i may need to switch to a different brand


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Dogs have hypoallergenic brands,
maybe it would be hypoallergenic to you too?
We just used johson baby wash at first because Nismo was so sensitive, and I am allergic to any soaps, lotions, body wash that smells good lol
and I can only use head and shoulders shampoo or my head breaks out.
Did it go away yet?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

almost completely. i been using pet head quickie for peanut


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

you give him a bath once a week??? why? unless he's super stinky or dirty they should only get one like once a month. it drys their skin out. you're gettin a workout every week i imagine! oh, as for dog shampoo- oatmeal is best. if your skin is normally sensitive i'm sure there are sensitive dog shampoos which would be sensitive for the washer too i imagine... i've always just gotten generic oatmeal shampoos but i've never had allergies to anything... good luck


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

if she uses oatmeal shampoo or something else really gentle and isn't using any forced air to dry him, once a week is fine. I usually bathe all my dogs and my boss's dogs (thats 5 of em -_-) once a week unless i'm feeling lazy!

and Michelle, i have had this problem! at work, i bathed dogs like crazy for months and had no problems, and suddenly i started getting some bad eczema so i had to switch to bathing with gloves and some of the shampoos if they get on my arm i will break out a little bit. it's only some, but i would probably switch him to something that isn't gunna irritate you cuz that gets annoying lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

he has always been bathed once a week and has had no skin issues or dryness he is actually the opposite. if i dont bathe him on time he will sit in the empty bathtub and lick himself. he is well behaved in the bath since he is so used to it that he jumps in the tub on his own, turns when i need him to lifts his legs up to wash them and he doesnt even shake til the end of the bath he really is quite easy to bathe. he doesnt have any issues with the shampoo and has never had any its just my own skin that seems to be reacting to it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> if she uses oatmeal shampoo or something else really gentle and isn't using any forced air to dry him, once a week is fine. I usually bathe all my dogs and my boss's dogs (thats 5 of em -_-) once a week unless i'm feeling lazy!
> 
> and Michelle, i have had this problem! at work, i bathed dogs like crazy for months and had no problems, and suddenly i started getting some bad eczema so i had to switch to bathing with gloves and some of the shampoos if they get on my arm i will break out a little bit. it's only some, but i would probably switch him to something that isn't gunna irritate you cuz that gets annoying lol


yes and it itches and burns at the same time! i have used bed head products in the past for myself no problems use pet head for almost a year no problems and yesterday issues! the shampoo smells sooooooooo good though. maybe just use gloves or get the husband to do the washing hehehe:woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I've been using the gloves for probably 8 or 9 months now, it helps A LOT!!! It takes a little bit to get used to cuz you can't tell water temp as easily thru the gloves, but once you're used to it it's nice. I've never used pet head lolol i always use our bulk products!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

any shampoo you can recommend? like that still smells good and i can access? with the gloves how can you tell you got all the soap out?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

do you have a tough time getting soap out of him? the gloves don't really hinder it, just do a little extra rinsing and it shouldn't be a problem, i never do! also, my faves are just oatmeal shampoos.. i really really love the 'bark2basics' collection. my favorite is the bark2basics oatmeal, and also the bark2basics concentrate shampoo. the oatmeal smells GREAT but the concentrate.. it smells amazing i love it. we ran out  i am so sad about that, but i'm getting some more soon! whoohoo!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> he has always been bathed once a week and has had no skin issues or dryness he is actually the opposite. if i dont bathe him on time he will sit in the empty bathtub and lick himself.


OMG thats hilarious!!! i love it. he's like a real human


----------

